

Being an Android user is a lot like being a Mac user in the 90's. - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3437-being-an-android-user-is-a-lot-like-being-a-mac-user-in-the-90s

======
nodata
I think this is an old post, there is no year mentioned: "Jamie wrote this on
Feb 14"

None of his points are valid in 2013.

~~~
mooism2
The comments are all posted today.

I think he must move in a social circle where everyone uses iphone/ipad.

